# Just makingsure I got this correct



## Billyinse (Jul 14, 2009)

So a balast can plug directly into a standard wall outlet or no?
Then your bulb has a special plug that goes to the ballast


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 14, 2009)

You have to make sure the ballast is a 120v to plug into the wall and the socket for the bulb should come with it if you but a light kit instead of just the ballast!


----------



## Billyinse (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## GMT (Jul 14, 2009)

Just to be nice and safe and im sure you know this but if it is a ballast that does not have a timer incorporated into it  ( most dont) and you are planning on using a timer you NEED a contactor relay.

Some folk say you dont need them but it is a fire hazard imo to just plug a ballast straight into a timer , something to do with the ballast pulling twice the load on start up if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

:goodposting:  Just what i would of said :aok:
Its not that obvious, one of my first posts on here was something about "why does my timer keep dying" :giggle:
A contactor may seem like an unnecessary luxury but trust me, i learned by spending probably 3 times more than a good contactor would of cost :giggle:, its a necessity.
Argh i'm babbling, you probably got one already :rofl: ATB eace: :48:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 14, 2009)

what is a contactor relay?


----------



## Newbud (Jul 14, 2009)

hxxp://newage1812.co.uk/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=4

Swap xx in above for tt

When a hps turns on it draws a brick load more power through the timer then 240 or whatever ya run on.

The contacts in a normal timer stand it for a bit but not long and worse case senario is your house on fire but usually more money on timers than a contactor :rofl:


----------



## Billyinse (Jul 14, 2009)

So I'm planing on getting a 400w hps for flowering what specs do I need to look for on a contactor by the way I'm in the USA so if anyone can recomend a site brand or model I would greatly apreciate it


----------



## old blue (Jul 15, 2009)

This is the 1st i've heard of using a contactor relay.  But that makes alot of sense.  Btw, would u still need to run one if you're using a digital ballast?  I believe they use a "soft start" technology that doesn't spike the power, to prolong ballast and bulb life.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> Just to be nice and safe and im sure you know this but if it is a ballast that does not have a timer incorporated into it ( most dont) and you are planning on using a timer you NEED a contactor relay.
> 
> Some folk say you dont need them but it is a fire hazard imo to just plug a ballast straight into a timer , something to do with the ballast pulling twice the load on start up if memory serves me correctly.


 

Ahh, wrong. You dont need a contactor "IF" you buy a quality timer such as one "rated" for the amperage stated. MOST, CHEAP wall plug in timers are for low wattage lights <60 watt for example) Not a HID lighting. Personally i use a timer for hot water tanks (240 volt) . readily available at most hardware stores. Mine are over 6 yrs old right now with ZERO probs !
Just my .02 cents


----------



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

Lastly, amperage does not double on start up on lighting. It DOES pull the full amperage on start up the "idles " down to 1/2 or less "running" amps. LOOK at the "DATA" plate for Correct ratings....All equipment has themas dictated by osha / fed government. 
This is where the "seer" term comes from on most appliances today. Seasonal Energy Efficentcy Ratings is for consumers to be able to compare equipment on an equal basis.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is a DIY version I use.
I dont think you need them for under 1000 watts but using one will make the cheap timers last, or use the industrial intermatic types.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9571&highlight=no+more+bad+timers


----------



## GMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Meds thats why i said imo in my post...

But yeah the cheap timers i would not trust them as far as i could throw them.
The ones i use are grasslin digital timers that according to an electrician friend of mine are fine to use but still tho peace of mind is well worth the few euros a relay costs.

Hell every plug in my room has its own circut breaker, been electrocuted years ago and never want to experience that again.


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2009)

> been electrocuted years ago and never want to experience that again.


I peed on an electric fence _"once"_..... ^^^ *ditto*   :rofl:


----------



## GMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I peed on an electric fence _"once"_..... ^^^ *ditto* :rofl:


 
I hope you won the bet hick..


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I peed on an electric fence _"once"_..... ^^^ *ditto*   :rofl:




Well that explains a lot of things.:rofl:j/k:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Billyinse (Jul 15, 2009)

I have an adjustable lamp that uses a 250w infared light would I be able to just throw an mh / hps  bulb in that and build a reflector?


----------



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> Meds thats why i said imo in my post...
> 
> But yeah the cheap timers i would not trust them as far as i could throw them.
> The ones i use are grasslin digital timers that according to an electrician friend of mine are fine to use but still tho peace of mind is well worth the few euros a relay costs.
> ...


 



GMT: Most definately as i've been shocked on the job and ata few "friends" homes with them "helping". I've got most of mine on a ground fault design as to prevent shocks or bad equipment biting you ! 
Sometimes its the simple stuff that keeps everything safe. 
As a side note ( dont know/ remember (crs)) where but i saw a strip outlet being used in a dwc setup and it was full  with no room for anything else to plug in. MOST of those are rated at 15 amps and that much draw the outlet strip wont last and its hard on the equipment. LEAST of all to find youre room dead (shizzzle for how long ???)...


----------



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

Billyinse said:
			
		

> I have an adjustable lamp that uses a 250w infared light would I be able to just throw an mh / hps bulb in that and build a reflector?


 

Err, not probaly... I believe the hps / mh bulb has a diff size and pattern than a infra red. Building a hood / reflector is easy enough if you got the time and skills. Most just find a 'friend" and buy a used set up.


----------



## GMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Meds just an idea but you seem to know what your talking about when it comes to the sparky stuff.

Why not post an electrical safety thread i'm not sure there is one on this forum and given there are a lot of new growers here it may not be a bad idea.

Just a thought.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2009)

Billyinse said:
			
		

> I have an adjustable lamp that uses a 250w infared light would I be able to just throw an mh / hps  bulb in that and build a reflector?



No you cannot put a mh in the infared light. MH and hps lights take a special ballast. A mh takes a mh magnetic coil ballast/electronic digital ballast and a hps takes hps magnetic coil ballast/electronic digital ballast. These are not interchangeable except for some electronic digital ballast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2009)

Billyinse said:
			
		

> I have an adjustable lamp that uses a 250w infared light would I be able to just throw an mh / hps  bulb in that and build a reflector?



NO!


----------



## Billyinse (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok!


----------



## meds4me (Jul 24, 2009)

Well thanks .... as far as a safety thread. Okay, but most of this stuff is simple thinking ( common sense?). That's why when i see someone having an issue i try to throw things up to keep everybody safe. Also is the fact that you "euro" peeps have a diff operating electrical system than us in the USA. 
But, I'll keep an eye out for anyone that needs some advise. 

*also , another factor is the type of wire used (copper vs Alum) and the size of wire to be used. I wish I had x-ray vision i could do more....lol


----------

